# Garlic Butter Sauce



## donny (Oct 3, 2006)

1 Cup Light Butter*
1 TBSP Minced Garlic
1/4 Cup Grated Light Parmesan Cheese
1 tsp garlic Salt
1 tsp Italian Seasoning
1/2 tsp Ground Black Pepper
1/4 tsp Ground Papricka
1/4 Garlic Powder
1/8 tsp Onion Powder

In a 2 cup bowl,combine litht butter,minced garlic,parmesan cheese,garlic salt,italian seasoning,black pepper,paprika,garlic powder,and onion powder.Mix well (whisk with a fork)
You can use this garlic butter sauce recipe on just about anything.

*I think that the I Can't Believe It's Not Butter Light works the best when substiting butter.Not only does it taste great,but it reduces the fat content by large!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 3, 2006)

This sounds like an excellent replacement for plain butter with a low-country boil, crab legs, or lobster. Thanks for sharing, I'll file it and give it a shot.


----------



## q3131a (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds good. I'll have to try it.


----------

